# The Green Beret Survival Guide for the Apocalypse, Zombies & More



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Coming 1 December:

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob -------------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Coming 1 December:

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## mandmsgirl (Jul 23, 2013)

Sounds really great. I can't wait to read it. Sounds like the kind of book I would like.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Apocalypse-Zombies-Guides-ebook/dp/B00AOTGTIE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1356439883&sr=8-1

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Apocalypse-Zombies-Guides-ebook/dp/B00AOTGTIE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1356439883&sr=8-1

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Apocalypse-Zombies-Guides-ebook/dp/B00AOTGTIE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1356439883&sr=8-1

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Former Green Beret and NY Times Bestselling author Bob Mayer brings you a different type of survival guide (one you can actually use): a practical one for the average person, using humor, experience, film and book examples and real world case studies.








This book lays out the mindset needed to survive; the five key elements if survival; the Special Forces Area Study; how to build you survival A-Team; equipment needed; proper preparation and actions in your home and your car; then covering a range of emergencies from car accidents to burglary to hurricanes, power outages, vampires, wild fires, plane crash, alien abduction, terrorism and more. Yes, there is humor in the book, because humor is a key element of survival. The pages with humor are designed as Kindling pages (not Kindle) that can be torn out of the print version and used to start a fire.
http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Apocalypse-Zombies-Guides-ebook/dp/B00AOTGTIE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1356439883&sr=8-1

From the basics, the book moves into detailed survival techniques for water, food, fire, shelter and first aid. Animals, plants, and marine life are covered in terms of food and threats. Finally, the book concludes with X emergencies, where civilization collapses, whether for a short or extended period of time. And yes, that's when we get to zombies (communicable diseases).


----------

